# (PICS) abs lgiht on and speedo not workign after clutch change



## fattss (Sep 14, 2010)

im having problems guys. and im on the verge of giving up as winter is starting to set in. when i bought my 2000 SE maxima 5spd the clutch was on its way out and when it finally died on me i decided to change the clutch myself. the change out went pretty smooth, wheni started it up for the first time with the new clutch my abs light was on and my speedo and odometer are no longer working .










I had to move the above ABS actuator/motor in order to get the starter out to drop the gearbox. because i disconnected the ABS harness could that be a cause for my speedo and abs light coming on ? and if so how would i rest or solve this issue.





From reading other threads i got the idea that it might be my speedo gear . the car is throwing a p0500 code VSS . the pic above is the connector that attached to the sensor at the bottom on the gearbox below










so yea no gear there. look like there are some internal parts that transfer signals to this wire. im hoping there is nothing wrong with the internal parts because i do not want to open the gear box plus i never opened it before i am thinking that i may have damaged the external wire when the bell housing was on the floor or in the back of my truck.








what do u think guys ? i could really use your help its getting cold and i need to fix this problem asap
thanks alot


----------

